# Uber Driver First Date Ideas



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Looking for first date ideas. I've met a lady who I'm going to ask out. My ideas so far are a) hotdog at 7-Eleven or b) pizza at Costco. I figure I might as well break her into the lifestyle from the getgo.

Ladies only: which one of the above options says "romance" better? What other, better options might there be? $5/person max.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Looking for first date ideas. I've met a lady who I'm going to ask out. My ideas so far are a) hotdog at 7-Eleven or b) pizza at Costco. I figure I might as well break her into the lifestyle from the getgo.
> 
> Ladies only: which one of the above options says "romance" better? What other, better options might there be? $5/person max.


Hhmm 7/11 or Costco? I'm sure you'll sweep them right off their feet with the ambiance at both of those places.
Why not take the hot dog or pizza and have a picnic in the park.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

No, no, no. Best to activate Uber Eats, wait near a nicer restaurant and keep the food because of "unsafe delivery". Then take her back to your place, watch dash cam videos of awful Uber pax (showcasing your take charge style behind the wheel) then comes the "chill" part. You're welcome.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Jesus.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Looking for first date ideas. I've met a lady who I'm going to ask out. My ideas so far are a) hotdog at 7-Eleven or b) pizza at Costco. I figure I might as well break her into the lifestyle from the getgo.
> 
> Ladies only: which one of the above options says "romance" better? What other, better options might there be? $5/person max.


Ferry to Tiburon
Go to Sams'...


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Looking for first date ideas. I've met a lady who I'm going to ask out. My ideas so far are a) hotdog at 7-Eleven or b) pizza at Costco. I figure I might as well break her into the lifestyle from the getgo.
> 
> Ladies only: which one of the above options says "romance" better? What other, better options might there be? $5/person max.


-------------------------
LOL !!! I love big spenders !!!! If you take me to Carls Jr and spend $10, I am your devoted servant.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Looking for first date ideas. I've met a lady who I'm going to ask out. My ideas so far are a) hotdog at 7-Eleven or b) pizza at Costco. I figure I might as well break her into the lifestyle from the getgo.
> 
> Ladies only: which one of the above options says "romance" better? What other, better options might there be? $5/person max.


Deadmile always said " Dumpster Diving" was an excellent first date . . .



TPAMB said:


> Jesus.


Jesus will have no part of this.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Looking for first date ideas. I've met a lady who I'm going to ask out. My ideas so far are a) hotdog at 7-Eleven or b) pizza at Costco. I figure I might as well break her into the lifestyle from the getgo.
> 
> Ladies only: which one of the above options says "romance" better? What other, better options might there be? $5/person max.


You're from San Francisco Bay Area.

Even $5, 7/11 or costco is difficult.

You want to be smart about this.

Pretend you have loads of money, get yourself invited to a prospect event thrown by one of the investment firms. Around the holidays there's more-they'll have dinners at restaurants like Koi Palace, Original Joes, Credo, or maybe even Lazy Bear.

You don't have to pay a cent and best yet you can see if there's another hot mama to trade for if the date starts to go south.

You don't need money, you just need to know the right people.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Take her to Red Robin and you can eat the all you can eat steak fries.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Iann said:


> Take her to Red Robin and you can eat the all you can eat steak fries.


With honey mustard. Also strawberry lemonade ?.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Ladies only: which one of the above options says "romance" better? What other, better options might there be? $5/person max.


Just make her laugh and be fun to be around. Back when I was single I had dates where I paid for everything. But they were charming and made me laugh and that was really all it took to get in my pants ?



mrpjfresh said:


> No, no, no. Best to activate Uber Eats, wait near a nicer restaurant and keep the food because of "unsafe delivery". Then take her back to your place, watch dash cam videos of awful Uber pax (showcasing your take charge style behind the wheel) then comes the "chill" part. You're welcome.


For the right person that might actually be a great date ?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Looking for first date ideas. I've met a lady who I'm going to ask out. My ideas so far are a) hotdog at 7-Eleven or b) pizza at Costco. I figure I might as well break her into the lifestyle from the getgo.
> 
> Ladies only: which one of the above options says "romance" better? What other, better options might there be? $5/person max.


Costco. It's more exclusive, you have to be a member to get in.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Ladies only: which one of the above options says "romance" better? What other, better options might there be? $5/person max.


You can sneak into places because you sure wont be paying yourself in ?

Go to San jose Hills up alum rock road. The view over the city. So beautiful and romantic. You can do the same at Cal state east bay main building.

With your $10 spending limit buy her some drinks of her choice.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Looking for first date ideas. I've met a lady who I'm going to ask out. My ideas so far are a) hotdog at 7-Eleven or b) pizza at Costco. I figure I might as well break her into the lifestyle from the getgo.
> 
> Ladies only: which one of the above options says "romance" better? What other, better options might there be? $5/person max.


Are you serious? 7-11?

For me, it does not have to be a fancy restaurant like steakhouse or Japanese grill. At least, I would expect a table for 2 to interact.

I would recommend Cheesecake Factory. Reasonable price but with decent food and dining experience, if you don't mind to extend your budget to $30/person (this is more than enough, assuming no drinks and every of you only order 1 main dish). Depending on your affection, you can invite her a slice of cheesecake of her choice; of course this is up to you to decide.

If you have a very tight budget, then you may want to consider Olive Garden. Well, they have unlimited supply of soups and salad at no additional cost. You then do not have to worry if the girl has a very large appetite.

The most budget-friendly option would be the food court in a mall. You also hit 2 birds with one stone. Not only you can feel more comfortable in a causal condition, you also need not to plan the itinerary. Trust me, typical girls would take care of the rest in a mall. This is also a convenient way to understand her better - what she likes and judge whether this girl is worthy to date.

An alternative of causal dining would be Buffalo Wings. Personally I love their chicken sandwich. However, some girls may be sensitive going to a semi-bar for the first date. May be it is just me.

More importantly, be honest with her that you are an Uber driver. It makes no sense at all to date a girl who looks down upon you based on professions alone. Save yourself time and $ and move on.

To answer your question, I do not deem any of your options appropriate enough... Sorry to be blunt


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> -------------------------
> LOL !!! I love big spenders !!!! If you take me to Carls Jr and spend $10, I am your devoted servant.


Western burger or guacamole thick burger W/ fried zucchini!!! And cherry ? coke


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> Western burger or guacamole thick burger W/ fried zucchini!!! And cherry ? coke


Sounds more like a bro date ?.


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Sounds more like a bro date ?.


I was just saying what I purchase there . Those are my go tos .. sometimes the Super Star to w/ cross cut fries


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> I was just saying what I purchase there . Those are my go tos .. sometimes the Super Star to w/ cross cut fries


You must be hungry? .. I think I got carried away to with "With honey mustard. Also strawberry lemonade ?." Its like wait what's this post about ??


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

If she is a panhandler go Dutch, she probably makes more than you do.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Are you serious? 7-11?
> 
> For me, it does not have to be a fancy restaurant like steakhouse or Japanese grill. At least, I would expect a table for 2 to interact.
> 
> ...


Someone's high maintenance ??


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Ferry to Tiburon
> Go to Sams'...


Or brown bag, go up to the Marin Headlands at sunset.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Just do Netflix and chill. Or if you have Culver’s near you, you can split an order of cheese curds, the appetizer, and then have the entree of chili cheese fries.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Make out in the back of your car n whisper to her how many ppl n germs are living there


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Someone's high maintenance ??


I'm glad you said it, because that's exactly what I was thinking.?


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Looking for first date ideas. I've met a lady who I'm going to ask out. My ideas so far are a) hotdog at 7-Eleven or b) pizza at Costco. I figure I might as well break her into the lifestyle from the getgo.
> 
> Ladies only: which one of the above options says "romance" better? What other, better options might there be? $5/person max.


Wow you have a Costco membership? Impressive!


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Why pay for food at Costco when you can go hand in hand to all the free sample areas. Ask for guest passes if you don’t have a membership.

Or take an eats order and go to a park.


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> Just make her laugh and be fun to be around. Back when I was single I had dates where I paid for everything. But they were charming and made me laugh and that was really all it took to get in my pants ?


I had a date like that once, really fun, charming, and I had the girl laughing so much that she couldn't wait for me to get in her pants; even encouraged me to get in her pants. But she was so tiny and so skinny, after two hours I still couldn't get her pants all the way up to my waist, and there was no way I was ever going to get them buttoned. I finally had to give up and she seemed so bummed when I told her that there was just no way that I could get in her pants until she started wearing a larger size. :confusion:


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

R3drang3r said:


> Hhmm 7/11 or Costco? I'm sure you'll sweep them right off their feet with the ambiance at both of those places.
> Why not take the hot dog or pizza and have a picnic in the park.


Take the carryout to lovers lane.
Just make sure to shut the app off 
so you don't get a ping from someone
other than her that's having a bad night...



ariel5466 said:


> Someone's high maintenance ??


She's pretty good looking 
I might even go up to a 
sizzler or golden corral buffet for her....


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> She's pretty good looking
> I might even go up to a
> sizzler or golden corral buffet for her....


Nope, it's Olive Garden or no ***** ?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> Nope, it's Olive Garden or no @@@@@ ?


I love olive garden unlimited salad
and breadsticks
Still doesn't work w my wife its 
NO @@@@@ anyway ?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

MHR said:


> Costco. It's more exclusive, you have to be a member to get in.


I hadn't thought of that. I'm an Executive member, too. None of this standard membership nonsense. As soon as she sees that black and gold card she'll be putty in my hands. She may even want to skip pizza, which will save me 3 bucks. :thumbup:



mrpjfresh said:


> No, no, no. Best to activate Uber Eats, wait near a nicer restaurant and keep the food because of "unsafe delivery". Then take her back to your place, watch dash cam videos of awful Uber pax (showcasing your take charge style behind the wheel) then comes the "chill" part. You're welcome.


I can see you are master in the art of seducing women. Kudos.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> My ideas so far are a) hotdog at 7-Eleven or b) pizza at Costco.


Costco definitely. You can browse wedding rings in their jewelry section after you scarf on some pizza.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Just do Netflix and chill.


Good thinking but my free trial ran out. I could ask her if she has a debit card to get another one though.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> For me, it does not have to be a fancy restaurant like steakhouse or Japanese grill. At least, I would expect a table for 2 to interact. I would recommend Cheesecake Factory.


Fair enough....... what time are you picking me up? :smiling:


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> She's pretty good looking
> I might even go up to a
> sizzler or golden corral buffet for her....


Steady, cowboy.


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Looking for first date ideas. I've met a lady who I'm going to ask out. My ideas so far are a) hotdog at 7-Eleven or b) pizza at Costco. I figure I might as well break her into the lifestyle from the getgo.
> 
> Ladies only: which one of the above options says "romance" better? What other, better options might there be? $5/person max.


If she turns up more than 5 minutes late for the date. Remember that you can charge her a cancellation fee.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> Just make her laugh and be fun to be around. Back when I was single I had dates where I paid for everything. But they were charming and made me laugh and that was really all it took to get in my pants ?


I dated a college student who was broke so I didn't mind dutch and we'd go to places like in and out (which I also love) but I would never pay for everything because no matter how broke someone is, they still have $.

then later on down the line in our relationship, he would spend his money on alcohol with his buddies (that shiet adds up faster when its bar hopping) and bemoan to me about how he spent $100 bucks in one night (and I can tell he really faded because of how he drunk texted).

How they prioritize it is key, imho. So no, I don't feel so bad when after we go out to a nice brunch place (which he loved as well) that he has to fork over $20 for pancakes and coffee.

I would be mindful how we spent our money but, I also know he would drop $$ on it if he feels it's worth it and he doesn't go bar hopping with his friends that often. Maybe once every few months. I joined the first couple of times but after was like nope. Wallet bye.



Uber's Guber said:


> Fair enough....... what time are you picking me up? :smiling:


I've had this line used on me before, so, when are you taking me to the movies?

He paid though and it wasn't really a date. Ten years my senior.

I recently saw him again, I kind of feel bad I haven't had time to text or email him or really browse through his new venture. He's married with kids now. Took me out to lunch (one of those hipster places) and paid again.

Something about that Asian culture but he's not so bad.

The worst ones are the ones that tell you you'll be a stay at home mom.



But yes, *TDLR*: generally speaking, in our culture men pays for everything.



Wolfgang Faust said:


> Or brown bag, go up to the Marin Headlands at sunset.


Or sunrise  to end the date.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I dated a college student who was broke so I didn't mind dutch and we'd go to places like in and out (which I also love) but I would never pay for everything because no matter how broke someone is, they still have $.
> 
> then later on down the line in our relationship, he would spend his money on alcohol with his buddies (that shiet adds up faster when its bar hopping) and bemoan to me about how he spent $100 bucks in one night (and I can tell he really faded because of how he drunk texted).


Oh yeah, I'd agree nowadays. But I haven't been single since I was 19. And I didn't really "date" in the traditional sense. I kinda just slept around ?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Original Poster stated "Ladies Only",. These days, you are a girl if you say that you are. If I put on a dress, can I respond?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Original Poster stated "Ladies Only",. These days, you are a girl if you say that you are. If I put on a dress, can I respond?


Hasn't been stopping every other dude from replying ?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> Hasn't been stopping every other dude from replying


I understand that. They do not follow directions. I make an effort to follow directions.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I understand that. They do not follow directions. I make an effort to follow directions.


Well since the directions have long been broken, and I, for one, would love to hear your input, have at it.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Oh oh oh...just thought something.

After you get the $5 pizza combo you can stroll over to the electronics section and watch a movie. Drag over a couple of recliners from the furniture section, maybe a 6 pack of adult beverages and you’ve got the perfect date night.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Forget 7-11. You have a lot of options at Costco. Tell her you have an exciting date planned and then shoplift a couple of steaks and lobster tails. As you approach the cash registers just grab her hand and bolt out the door. Her adrenaline will be pumping as you run from the security guy chasing you. You deliver on the excitement and a surf and turf dinner. She will never forget the date!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

R3drang3r said:


> Hhmm 7/11 or Costco? I'm sure you'll sweep them right off their feet with the ambiance at both of those places.
> Why not take the hot dog or pizza and have a picnic in the park.





mrpjfresh said:


> No, no, no. Best to activate Uber Eats, wait near a nicer restaurant and keep the food because of "unsafe delivery". Then take her back to your place, watch dash cam videos of awful Uber pax (showcasing your take charge style behind the wheel) then comes the "chill" part. You're welcome.





TPAMB said:


> Jesus.





Wolfgang Faust said:


> Ferry to Tiburon
> Go to Sams'...





tohunt4me said:


> Deadmile always said " Dumpster Diving" was an excellent first date . . .
> 
> 
> Jesus will have no part of this.





Iann said:


> Take her to Red Robin and you can eat the all you can eat steak fries.





Spider-Man said:


> Western burger or guacamole thick burger W/ fried zucchini!!! And cherry ? coke





Roadmasta said:


> If she is a panhandler go Dutch, she probably makes more than you do.





Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Make out in the back of your car n whisper to her how many ppl n germs are living there





R3drang3r said:


> I'm glad you said it, because that's exactly what I was thinking.?





Galveston said:


> Wow you have a Costco membership? Impressive!





Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Why pay for food at Costco when you can go hand in hand to all the free sample areas. Ask for guest passes if you don't have a membership.
> 
> Or take an eats order and go to a park.





Friendly Jack said:


> I had a date like that once, really fun, charming, and I had the girl laughing so much that she couldn't wait for me to get in her pants; even encouraged me to get in her pants. But she was so tiny and so skinny, after two hours I still couldn't get her pants all the way up to my waist, and there was no way I was ever going to get them buttoned. I finally had to give up and she seemed so bummed when I told her that there was just no way that I could get in her pants until she started wearing a larger size. :confusion:





25rides7daysaweek said:


> Take the carryout to lovers lane.
> Just make sure to shut the app off
> so you don't get a ping from someone
> other than her that's having a bad night...
> ...





Uber's Guber said:


> Costco definitely. You can browse wedding rings in their jewelry section after you scarf on some pizza.





M62 said:


> If she turns up more than 5 minutes late for the date. Remember that you can charge her a cancellation fee.





Seamus said:


> Forget 7-11. You have a lot of options at Costco. Tell her you have an exciting date planned and then shoplift a couple of steaks and lobster tails. As you approach the cash registers just grab her hand and bolt out the door. Her adrenaline will be pumping as you run from the security guy chasing you. You deliver on the excitement and a surf and turf dinner. She will never forget the date!


The man said, _Ladies only..._geeesh ? ?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

UberLaLa said:


> The man said, _Ladies only..._geeesh ? ?


Except you quoted @Invisible in that, she's a lady ?


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

UberLaLa said:


> The man said, _Ladies only..._geeesh ? ?


It doesn't mean we're bad people...


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> Except you quoted @Invisible in that, she's a lady ?


Not any more she ain't!

Quoted, that is ?



Wolfgang Faust said:


> It doesn't mean we're bad people...


True, true...


----------



## Uber_Paul83 (Mar 4, 2019)

I once picked up a pax who was a tinder match. Didn’t have to buy her dinner just dropped her off home then banged her. 5 stars


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Uber_Paul83 said:


> I once picked up a pax who was a tinder match. Didn't have to buy her dinner just dropped her off home then banged her. 5 stars


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

I’ll admit I’m slightly buzzed but this whole thread is hilarious

I’ve been doing it all wrong this whole time apparently


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

SFOspeedracer said:


> I'll admit I'm slightly buzzed but this whole thread is hilarious
> 
> I've been doing it all wrong this whole time apparently


There's different kinds of dating.

Some dates you go on and you know it won't last long (time horizon).

Some dates are dead on the water.

And some dates makes you pause and think maybe this can go the distance.


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> The man said, _Ladies only..._geeesh ? ?


my reply was to @KK2929 and @Mkang14 so i didnt do anything wrong! i was answering them, not the OPs initial question....Geeeesh! :spiderman:


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Look in the paper, dress up and crash a wedding reception


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> There's different kinds of dating.
> 
> Some dates you go on and you know it won't last long (time horizon).
> 
> ...


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> my reply was to @KK2929 and @Mkang14 so i didnt do anything wrong! i was answering them, not the OPs initial question....Geeeesh! :spiderman:
> View attachment 356502


Wonderfully done ???...


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

M62 said:


> If she turns up more than 5 minutes late for the date. Remember that you can charge her a cancellation fee.


I did use to fine an old girlfriend one beer for every fifteen minutes she was late to the bar we used to go to.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> The man said, _Ladies only..._geeesh ? ?


SEXIST !

Where is DEADMILE ?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> SEXIST !
> 
> Where is DEADMILE ?


Just doing what I believe @deadmile would do. He was/is a serious supporter of women's rights to speak out! Or, smell the roses ?

#WWDD!?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> Just doing what I believe @deadmile would do. He was/is a serious supporter of women's rights to speak out! Or, smell the roses ?
> 
> #WWDD!?


The best ones leave you wondering...

Fondly of course.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

mrpjfresh said:


> No, no, no. Best to activate Uber Eats, wait near a nicer restaurant and keep the food because of "unsafe delivery". Then take her back to your place, watch dash cam videos of awful Uber pax (showcasing your take charge style behind the wheel) then comes the "chill" part. You're welcome.


^^^This.

For affordable date options, cook at home. Better yet, get her to HELP you cook. That way you figure out if she knows her way around the kitchen, and if she's a fun date.

Things you can do in the kitchen where hilarity may ensue:

• Pound some meat. Literally. Put some pork chops or chicken breasts on the counter, hand her a meat "tenderizer" hammer, and say "Pound that meat." If she cracks a joke about pounding your meat on a first date, she's a keeper.

• Give her some fresh dough to kneed. This is the kind of activity you can both be involved in, and it makes for some compromising situations right there in the kitchen. For example, you stand behind her, reach around, hold her wrists and "show" her how to kneed that dough. It's messy, so you can clean her up later. You're welcome. I do this to make homemade pizza.

• Put some salad greens in a very large mixing bowl. Give it to her with a bottle of dressing and some salad spoons. Ask her to "Could you please toss my salad?" If she doesn't giggle, then you know what you're in for. If she DOES giggle, then you're in like Flynn. For more fun, when she's finished, tell her "Now when your friends ask you how our date went, you can honestly tell them 'I tossed his salad'."

• If you want to impress her, learn how to make bananas foster, or something similar that you can flambé. There's something magical about lighting some food on fire in a candlelit kitchen that makes panties fly off. Trust me on this. This one requires some practice so you don't burn your house down, but I'm batting 1.000 when I make this for a new girl. Or an old girl.

• For fun, make sure you have a pork roast thawing in the fridge. When she needs some extra duty, pull it out and put it on a large plate, hand her some "dry rub" and tell her to put that "dry rub" on the meat. I've done this and it's hilarious how many women joke about the word dry and rub put together. For example "I had no idea I'd be rubbing your meat dry on our first date" to which I reply "Yeah, no lube for you" -- deadpan, or sotto voce. Have some fun with it. And when she's doing this while you're cooking something else, and she asks what's the roast for, just say "Tomorrow." pause "If you're good tonight, I'll let you eat some of that, too." Teasing works. No matter what, put that roast in a crockpot or a roast pan, cook it LOW and SLOW overnight. Even if she's gone, the eating will be good. If she bails, have a date with another girl the next night, and you already have a good roast ready!

Advanced Skills: Master how to grill a steak indoors on a cast-iron skillet, and learn how to make some good gravy using red wine. This gives you and her a largely unfinished bottle of red to sample while you cook, and that gets the evening started off right. If you need more time to get to know her before cooking, you can tenderize the meat using a freshly ground up pineapple. Make sure she watches you do this. She will be impressed. Only takes about 30-45 minutes for this to do the job. Plus, you can hand her a couple pieces of the pineapple that you set aside. Hand feeding her produces results.

If you don't know how to do any of this, there's this thing called YouTube. Invest some time, save your money, and learn how to have awesome fun cooking dates at home.

Advanced Skills II: Master how to make a craft cocktail. Something easy, but good. An Old Fashioned, or perhaps a *Vieux* *Carr*é (I stole a recipe for that last one from a buddy that's been quoted in the Wall Street Journal about whiskey cocktails -- it's AWESOME). Don't be using any simple syrup, either. Make your own, muddle some sugar cubes in front of her (or get her to do it, for some interactive play). Peeling a fresh orange, knowing how to properly garnish so that the orange oil does it's thing will impress almost anyone (that's not a serious professional barmaid...). Fancy ice cubes you froze the night before? They help. A lot.

And I submit all of the above can be done on an Uber budget, if you know how to shop for the ingredients. Adulting, the kids call it now.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Cary Grant said:


> ^^^This.
> 
> For affordable date options, cook at home. Better yet, get her to HELP you cook. That way you figure out if she knows her way around the kitchen, and if she's a fun date.
> 
> ...





















This is exactly what I do ...
Nothing like a date in the kitchen for men who can cook

Back to basics, is what everyone needs to get to

Cook with the date and let the humor play ?
Or sometimes I cook myself at home since you save so much money and I've yet to have a foul experience

If she likes the food the first time, then it's worth it to cook together the next time

I remember watching my dad cook for my mom and she loved that shit


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Iann said:


> all you can eat steak fries


Ah steak fries... always shitty.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I would be mindful how we spent our money



If our relationship is to have any chance at all, I need to know at what point does it become "our" money?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> If our relationship is to have any chance at all, I need to know at what point does it become "our" money?




:redface:


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Spend the next two weeks collecting all of the half full drinks and discarded food left by pax in your back seat then take her for a picnic. Afterwards you can share whatever drugs you find in your car.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> There's different kinds of dating.
> 
> Some dates you go on and you know it won't last long (time horizon).
> 
> ...


And my best first dates were the simple ones. I never liked dinner as a first date. It's awkward if you realize you don't like the guy during the appetizer and then are stuck sitting there though the meal.



The Gift of Fish said:


> Good thinking but my free trial ran out. I could ask her if she has a debit card to get another one though.


LOL! Or just ask a friend or neighbor for his/her login.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> The man said, _Ladies only..._geeesh ? ?


That is why I did not respond. While these days, if you put on a dress and say that you are a girl, you are one, as I have not put on a dress, I have not responded.



Another Uber Driver said:


> Original Poster stated "Ladies Only",. These days, you are a girl if you say that you are. If I put on a dress, can I respond?





Another Uber Driver said:


> I understand that. They do not follow directions. I make an effort to follow directions.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

lol at all the people trying to seriously answer the question.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

OldBay said:


> lol at all the people trying to seriously answer the question.


WHAT?! You mean to say that OP doesn't really need advice about which trashy date idea is somewhat classier?! ??


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

A food truck in the city, then eat in the car. 
Turn on the app, go online, and watch the requests go by. 
Share some of your best uber stories with her. 
Tell her about the crippled guy you helped get in the car, and the scary drug dealer you thought might stab you in the back. Show her your pee bottle. 
Make out by the light of the app. 

If this date works, you’ve got the right girl.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

ZenUber said:


> A food truck in the city


Food trucks are $10 minimum in the city


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I understand that. They do not follow directions.


I know, right? Uber drivers.... ?


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

TPAMB said:


> Jesus.


So your recommendation is to take her to a catholic church? Score some free wine and a cracker?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Cary Grant said:


> Better yet, get her to HELP you cook. That way you figure out if she knows her way around the kitchen, and if she's a fun date.


Fun date idea.. Get in the kitchen and cook woman! Not quite how I thought this date would go ?



The Gift of Fish said:


> If our relationship is to have any chance at all, I need to know at what point does it become "our" money?


In a relationship it becomes my money ????‍♀

By the way great topic for a post!

@mrpjfresh still the best date idea!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

https://m.yelp.com/biz/liguria-bakery-san-francisco
One of the few places that is still around from way back- three generations of Italians can be seen at times.

I would recommend going early-some d bag goes in around a little before noon and sometimes cleans them out, if they sell out they close early.

Cash only.

One of the orders is enough to feed two, and there's a park right across the street (diagonal) or you guys can walk down to pier 39, scenic, touristy stuff.

Back to rams vs saints now.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Have a dinner date in your car. I recommend Spaghetti so you can charge her a cleanup fee when you're done.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

I once tried bringing beer to a bar for a date. It didn't work out.

Should be no surprise I'm now an Uber driver.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

JaredJ said:


> I once tried bringing beer to a bar for a date. It didn't work out.
> 
> Should be no surprise I'm now an Uber driver.


Next time bring a flask in. My old supervisor brought his own flask to the bars.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Invisible said:


> Next time bring a flask in. My old supervisor brought his own flask to the bars.


My friend and I went to a festival this year and I guess we're getting old or less creative...

We would pregame (bar or his work place which has free beer and fireball) before heading to the festival but still be suckered into a couple of drinks and burrito (since there's no in and out policy ?).

We shared table with these two girls coming from far and they had baggies (clear ziplocks) that was full of alcohol, I forget the type... but they were saying they had to double bag it because it leaked and so yeah... because I'm the only one with boobs out of the two of us... it would be me that does this if we were to but bell no.

I've also learned how to sneak in weed and matches. Just tuck it in where I would have tucked in "baggies".

I have no bras with removable paddings and they all fit nicely so it would have been super uncomfortable for me if I tried anything like what they did.

Plus time consuming.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> My friend and I went to a festival this year and I guess we're getting old or less creative...
> 
> We would pregame (bar or his work place which has free beer and fireball) before heading to the festival but still be suckered into a couple of drinks and burrito (since there's no in and out policy ?).
> 
> ...


That's hilarious! I would've never thought to use baggies. But then again when I was younger, the guys bought me drinks. I also used to work in the bars, so I got free alcohol. Now if I ever drink, it's just a beer. I think it wouldn't be good in s baggie, though. It would get too warm in my bra.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Invisible said:


> That's hilarious! I would've never thought to use baggies. But then again when I was younger, the guys bought me drinks. I also used to work in the bars, so I got free alcohol. Now if I ever drink, it's just a beer. I think it wouldn't be good in s baggie, though. It would get too warm in my bra.


They were by themselves (two sisters) so I guess that's why?

My friend never suggested thank goodness. He would buy me drinks but I would feel bad it's one sided so we went back and forth.

Something about my mom telling me over and over when I was a kid, there's no such thing as a free lunch...


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Something about my mom telling me over and over when I was a kid, there's no such thing as a free lunch...


Clearly your mom never did UberEats


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Clearly your mom never did UberEats


My mom isn't that young.


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

Costco sample tables for unlimited appetizers (tell them you’re there for pharmacy and they’re required to let you in for free) then off to Jack n the Box for a sumptuous entree of two greasy tacos with ranch. Splurge by asking for water cups and filling with Sprite. Total Cost $1.19 plus tax. 
Next entertainment- with a leisurely stroll through the downtown Tenderloin.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> a) hotdog at 7-Eleven or b) pizza at Costco


No, no, no...

Hotdog at Costco.

And my Significant Other tells me that you don't need a membership to buy one there.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

May H. said:


> tell them you're there for pharmacy and they're required to let you in for free


This is brilliant.

OP apparently has a premium membership so he doesn't need to resort to such tactics.


----------



## LazyBumBunny (Jul 12, 2019)

Well just don't tell her you're a driver or else you won't be having a date.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Ok so I didn't read every single post in this thread and maybe someone's already taken this position but I've never once let a girl pay for anything and that includes friends that happen to be girls not just girlfriends. But I should taylor this down a little; the one girlfriend that I've had in my life never paid for a thing and girls whom I was just friends with never had to pay for anything either. Might I say first and foremost that I am appalled at these ladies on here paying for things and dating college students! That is selling yourself short when you give guys attention for nothing. Yes the laughing is good and being cool is good and confident but ladies you must insist on getting monetary things from your man. If you can truly believe that you are deserving of nice things in addition to all the laughter and personability it will make you more attractive. But you must truly feel like you are deserving.

Lastly, these guys that tell you they are broke are spending money on video games and dumb stuff I guarantee it.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Ok so I didn't read every single post in this thread


Translation:
Okay, so you stopped reading after the first half page. lol


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Might I say first and foremost that I am appalled at these ladies on here paying for things and dating college students!


There's a difference between letting someone pay and paying for yourself. Just because you're insistent on paying yourself doesn't mean you don't believe yourself deserving.

I never let a guy friend pay unless it's a coworker that happens to make $$$,$$$ and I helped him close a $$$$ deal or, I'm not the only one.

Learned the hard way that guys who become your friend and pay only wants to because they think of it as 'dates'. The friend who I went to the festival with recently? Yeah, pulled that on me and disappeared for two years because I didn't like him back. This time around I'm making very clear-we're friends only.

As for college students-besides being one myself. Last bf that was, within a month of dating it was suddenly Christmas and I wanted to get him airpods-being the broke college student he was, I didn't expect anything in return.. he got me lululemon because I live in them and that still didn't meet the $149 I spent on him so he decided to get me a tea set (love tea) with my fav blend that ended up being more then the $149 I spent.

TLDR: Morale of the story is, it's okay to let the girl friends pay-and college students aren't so bad at all.

He's still in school (phd) and the one that basically took care of my accommodations while we're in LA despite the fact that I make easily 3x what he makes.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Might I say first and foremost that I am appalled at these ladies on here paying for things and dating college students!


My story isn't as respectable as @sellkatsell44's. I had a boyfriend for awhile with zero ambition or goals and I paid for everything. That relationship lasted longer than it should've and was a trainwreck from the start. The other instance when I paid for everything was when the guy I was fooling around with was homeless - but he was hot and charismatic and 25, and I was 16 with low self-esteem. All that mattered to me then was that a hot older guy was paying attention to me.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> My story isn't as respectable as @sellkatsell44's. I had a boyfriend for awhile with zero ambition or goals and I paid for everything. That relationship lasted longer than it should've and was a trainwreck from the start. The other instance when I paid for everything was when the guy I was fooling around with was homeless - but he was hot and charismatic and 25, and I was 16 with low self-esteem. All that mattered to me then was that a hot older guy was paying attention to me.


Girl; I wasn't even dating at 16 really. Almost didn't go to prom but somehow I said yes. I was not very confident, having finished chemo and still was rocking a wig.

Total gentleman though.

Everyone's gotta learn somewhere ♥


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> My mom isn't that young.


I don't know how to put this but... I just don't think this is going to work out. It's not you; it's me. You just don't get my sense of humour.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

I've watched date coaching videos where they talk about "only buy drinks and nachos for dese bicches on the first date, dont be Ruth Chris'n em first date". 


You must really got some game if you can just show them your Costco card and put them in the pizza/hot dog line for a date.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Gtown Driver said:


> You must really got some game if you can just show them your Costco card and put them in the pizza/hot dog line for a date.


I was going to stand in line with her, not just put her in the line and then go and take a seat.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I was going to stand in line with her, not just put her in the line and then go and take a seat.


Well that's what I meant too, but you have even more game if you can do the latter. "Go get yaself a pizza slice and a hot dog, I'ma be over here chillin. Get me a soda and a churro too".


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I don't know how to put this but... I just don't think this is going to work out. It's not you; it's me. You just don't get my sense of humour.


It's okay.

This is basically just saying it's really me.

?

PS, my reply was dry wit, or so I thought ?



Gtown Driver said:


> Well that's what I meant too, but you have even more game if you can do the latter. "Go get yaself a pizza slice and a hot dog, I'ma be over here chillin. Get me a soda and a churro too".


*taps foot*

?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> And my Significant Other tells me that you don't need a membership to buy one there.


One could indeed tell the membership card checker at the door that one is going to the Member Services desk and then sneak over to the food area when he's not looking. Although that may come across to one's date as... well... cheap, frankly.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Although that may come across to one's date as... well... cheap, frankly.


I mean you're already at Costco. People sit in lines there for free samples. Ain't nobody gonna judge your cheapness there. Your date should already know the situation considering who else she's standing around with at a wholesale store.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Invisible said:


> That's hilarious! I would've never thought to use baggies. But then again when I was younger, the guys bought me drinks. I also used to work in the bars, so I got free alcohol. Now if I ever drink, it's just a beer. I think it wouldn't be good in s baggie, though. It would get too warm in my bra.


I used to use zip-lock bags to get liquor into concerts. Just put in front pocket. Even if security pats you down they won't notice a bag with liquid in your pocket as they are looking for bottles/hard items. Then I purchase a coke and poor the baggie into the soda. Bam, mixed drink at a fraction of the price. Paying $10+ for a can of beer is ridiculous........


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

What's the final verdict @The Gift of Fish


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

My 1st date used to be desert. Why the hell spend a ton of cash on a 1st date that might go sour or end up being a waste of money. Call up: "Hey, I'm going out to get desert, want to meet me?" Cheap. Easy. And provides a short experience if things aren't going how you like.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Gtown Driver said:


> I mean you're already at Costco. People sit in lines there for free samples. Ain't nobody gonna judge your cheapness there. Your date should already know the situation considering who else she's standing around with at a wholesale store.


Costco around here is pretty high end. No ghetto hoopties in the parking lot like at Dollar Tree.

Nearly impossible not to spend $200+ if you go into the store.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Costco around here is pretty high end. No ghetto hoopties in the parking lot like at Dollar Tree.
> 
> Nearly impossible not to spend $200+ if you go into the store.


Well there's ghetto cheap and then there's high maintenance/uppity cheap also. The latter being the people who got money, but will still bring every coupon to the grocery store and only tip the bare minimum for a haircut.

Where I live Costco is definitely the place where you get the Chinese and Koreans with their Mercedes Benz and Mini Coopers killing it buying boxes of shit. Yet, it's also the same place where a high school or early community college dude can use his mom's Costco card and get a meal with the girl or just for the other dudes at work on the cheap.

I always see Costco as one of those places where you can ball out or get really cheap depending on the situation. If you a little bit hungry, but don't wanna spend money just sit in those free sample lines.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

SFOspeedracer said:


> What's the final verdict @The Gift of Fish


Well, as expected, the range of answers is clearly defined along gender lines. From male contributors the suggestions have ranged from eating out of a dumpster ( ❓ ), to putting her in the kitchen and telling her to whip something up, to stealing food for her. From the female side we have Olive Garden (never heard of that place) and offering her a cheesecake of her choice etc. On the improbability scale, both are up there.

The gap between expectation and likelihood is large. Conclusion: I probably won't be getting any action. ?‍♂


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Well, as expected, the range of answers is clearly defined along gender lines. From male contributors the suggestions have ranged from eating out of a dumpster ( ❓ ), to putting her in the kitchen and telling her to whip something up, to stealing food for her. From the female side we have Olive Garden (never heard of that place) and offering her a cheesecake of her choice etc. On the improbability scale, both are up there.
> 
> The gap between expectation and likelihood is large. Conclusion: I probably won't be getting any action. ?‍♂


If your budget is actually $5 lmao ..

Do you have a Netflix subscription?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

DriverMark said:


> My 1st date used to be desert. Why the hell spend a ton of cash on a 1st date that might go sour or end up being a waste of money. Call up: "Hey, I'm going out to get desert, want to meet me?" Cheap. Easy. And provides a short experience if things aren't going how you like.


I'm personally not convinced that spending a lot of money on a date is worthwhile. If you have to spend a lot of money on a date to win a woman, she will cost you a lot of money over time, and maybe she'll just use you for the money rather than forming a valuable relationship. And if you marry her she'll probably divorce you and steal half of your stuff. If all you want is sex, going to a brothel in Nevada will cost more up front but cost less in the long run. Personally, the only type of sex that appeals to me is when I think the other person is into me. And you know a lot of these women just use men to buy them fancy meals. My female Uber pax often talk about such antics in the backseat.

One of my first dates was to a Taco Bell. She was a roommate of a friend of a friend of mine. I rejected the lass on account of her insisting on smoking in my car with her baby. I'm glad I didn't spend more than for Taco Bell. She was thankful for the free Taco Bell, but I think disappointed at the cheapness and disappointed that I didn't bang her. Later she moved out from the apartment she was staying in without forewarning, and stole his couch and smoking pipe as she left.

I've tried spending a lot of money on dates and it led to misery and a lot of lost money with little to show for it. I had a date that led to a good friendship that started with me just buying her a coffee. Hardly spent any money on the relationship. When I've offered to help pay for something she usually declined or paid me back.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Well, as expected, the range of answers is clearly defined along gender lines. From male contributors the suggestions have ranged from eating out of a dumpster ( ❓ ), to putting her in the kitchen and telling her to whip something up, to stealing food for her. From the female side we have Olive Garden (never heard of that place) and offering her a cheesecake of her choice etc. On the improbability scale, both are up there.
> 
> The gap between expectation and likelihood is large. Conclusion: I probably won't be getting any action. ?‍♂


Come on dont say that! How about my romantic alcohol and bay area star gazing idea! Guarantee to get in those panties on a budget! Works everytime ???

Edit: how did my emojis turn lesbian -o:


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> I'm personally not convinced that spending a lot of money on a date is worthwhile.


??????

This is like me not wearing push up bras, make up, or anything crazy like that.

I much rather show up fresh face and casual, and see if there's a vibe.

Then later on I'll break out the lipstick and mascara so he knows I'm not a total tomboy.

If a girl doesn't like you for you, no amount of $ will satisfy her in the end.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> I'm personally not convinced that spending a lot of money on a date is worthwhile. If you have to spend a lot of money on a date to win a woman, she will cost you a lot of money over time, and maybe she'll just use you for the money rather than forming a valuable relationship. And if you marry her she'll probably divorce you and steal half of your stuff. If all you want is sex, going to a brothel in Nevada will cost more up front but cost less in the long run. Personally, the only type of sex that appeals to me is when I think the other person is into me. And you know a lot of these women just use men to buy them fancy meals. My female Uber pax often talk about such antics in the backseat.
> 
> One of my first dates was to a Taco Bell. She was a roommate of a friend of a friend of mine. I rejected the lass on account of her insisting on smoking in my car with her baby. I'm glad I didn't spend more than for Taco Bell. She was thankful for the free Taco Bell, but I think disappointed at the cheapness and disappointed that I didn't bang her. Later she moved out from the apartment she was staying in without forewarning, and stole his couch and smoking pipe as she left.
> 
> I've tried spending a lot of money on dates and it led to misery and a lot of lost money with little to show for it. I had a date that led to a good friendship that started with me just buying her a coffee. Hardly spent any money on the relationship. When I've offered to help pay for something she usually declined or paid me back.


Your completely right. It seems I'm joking about star gazing on a budget but honestly it's so romantic. When the air is cool, the sky is clear, he keeps me warm. So romantic. I've never had a issue suggesting this as a first date ❤


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Your completely right. It seems I'm joking about star gazing on a budget but honestly it's so romantic. When the air is cool, the sky is clear, he keeps me warm. So romantic. I've never had a issue suggesting this as a first date ❤


The most romantic part about all of that for the guy is the cheap part. Awww yeeeahh my wallet is going to feel nice and good oooohhh yeaaahhh


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> My 1st date used to be desert. Why the hell spend a ton of cash on a 1st date that might go sour or end up being a waste of money. Call up: "Hey, I'm going out to get desert, want to meet me?" Cheap. Easy. And provides a short experience if things aren't going how you like.


Now a hike in the desert sounds fun, unless he brings duct tape and a shovel. Then I'd be worried.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

First date with my wife was pizza. Pretty cheap and she enjoyed it. I had a career back then but she was a starving college student and wasn't picky ? 

I think we saw a movie afterwards but that could have been our second date.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Invisible said:


> Now a hike in the desert sounds fun, unless he brings duct tape and a shovel. Then I'd be worried.


My first date was hiking up around twin peaks except I didn't think it was a date. XD it's always hard to tell and I didn't want to be presumptuous but it was fun.

The best was when he picked me up and swung me around ?

But then he tried to tickle me


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> My first date was hiking up around twin peaks except I didn't think it was a date. XD it's always hard to tell and I didn't want to be presumptuous but it was fun.
> 
> The best was when he picked me up and swung me around ?


Going to a park or something is always a good date idea. Fresh air, a little walking, nature.. It's good to get away from material things and just be together.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> But then he tried to tickle me


You're not ticklish?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Gtown Driver said:


> You're not ticklish?


:x3:


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Last year I dated dozens of girls from tinder and perfected the first date technique. The best cheap first date is a hike/picnic. Bonus points if you scout out a nice overlook ahead of time (optimal kissing spot). Then you can extend into stargazing if it’s going well. If it’s going really well take her back to your place for a scary movie and turn down the AC. Snuggling builds affection!


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> From the female side we have Olive Garden (never heard of that place) and offering her a cheesecake of her choice


I believe you only quoted one female poster here. I basically said just make her laugh and she'll **** you. @Mkang14 suggested star gazing. @Invisible said Netflix & chill. @sellkatsell44 recommended crashing an office party. @MHR told you how you can make Costco work. @KK2929 is happy if you take her to Carl's Jr.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

KK2929 is a girl and doesnt mind Carl's Jr? Thats cool


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

SFOspeedracer said:


> If your budget is actually $5 lmao ..
> 
> Do you have a Netflix subscription?


I had a free trial but it expired.



ariel5466 said:


> I believe you only quoted one female poster here. I basically said just make her laugh and she'll @@@@ you. @Mkang14 suggested star gazing. @Invisible said Netflix & chill. @sellkatsell44 recommended crashing an office party. @MHR told you how you can make Costco work. @KK2929 is happy if you take her to Carl's Jr.


Yes. Quite right. My last girlfriend did always complain I never listened to her.



Mkang14 said:


> Come on dont say that! How about my romantic alcohol and bay area star gazing idea! Guarantee to get in those panties on a budget! Works everytime ???
> 
> Edit: how did my emojis turn lesbian -o:


San Jose and back would exceed the $10 total budget. But I could ask her to chip in with some gas money. Or set a destination filter to there; on the drunk shift Pool/Shared pax probably wouldn't notice she was in the car.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Gtown Driver said:


> KK2929 is a girl and doesnt mind Carl's Jr? Thats cool


Wait I thought @KK2929 was a guy


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> Have a dinner date in your car. I recommend Spaghetti so you can charge her a cleanup fee when you're done.


This is why men cant answer in this section! Charging the date for a cleaning fee ??? SMH


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

McDonalds dollar menu with water (free).

...eaten in the car with the APP online. If you get a ping she has to get out and wait at McDonalds while you get the ride.

"So you want to date an Uber driver?!!"


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I had a free trial but it expired.












**** the romantic date I'm done, just tell her she's beautiful and to come over .. clean up the living room, spotless ... grab a paper plate that's handy nearby and use sharpie to create a design on it .. go to target beforehand alone .. 24 oz bag tostitos rolls, $4 and some change I've seen them, and there - you've made your original $5 budget

slice them up and just say they are only the finest imported fingerlings from overseas, use the cents left over and go to dollar tree and buy a candle, if the cents leftover don't equal a dollar + tax throw your Uber trade dress at the cashier he will get the memo

When she comes over tell her there's been a nationwide Netflix error code issue and you can't sign in .. persuade her you'd rather make a movie instead because she would be that much beautiful of an actress .. guaranteed you'll **** the living **** out of her .. there's your action, thank us (me) later in a subsequent post ..


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> View attachment 357193
> 
> 
> @@@@ the romantic date I'm done, just tell her she's beautiful and to come over .. clean up living room spotless ... grab a paper plate that's handy nearby and use sharpie to create a design on it .. go to target .. 24 oz bag tostitos rolls, $4 and some change I've seen them, and there - you've made your original $5 budget
> ...


Its okay he can borrow my Netflix account. I have multiple devices. Gotta help a fellow driver out. Then they can watch office reruns ?.

Also dont take her into target because guarantee she will spend more the $5


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I had a free trial but it expired.
> 
> 
> Yes. Quite right. My last girlfriend did always complain I never listened to her.
> ...


No don't do it. You must always pay for everything on the date. No matter what anyone says don't believe them. Females are biologically hardwired to avoid cheapskates. You're not cheap, you're just broke right? You don't want to send either message by asking to pay for gas or anything else! Don't be stupid, there's so much free romantic crap you could do.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Gtown Driver said:


> The most romantic part about all of that for the guy is the cheap part. Awww yeeeahh my wallet is going to feel nice and good oooohhh yeaaahhh


You forgot the alcohol. Just for that remark it has to be something expensive ? throw some strawberries on top of that.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SFOspeedracer said:


> persuade her you'd rather make a movie instead because she would be that much beautiful of an actress .. guaranteed you'll @@@@ the living @@@@ out of her .. there's your action, thank us (me) later in a subsequent post ..


Is this a G rated movie or an X rated movie?


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> You forgot the alcohol. Just for that remark it has to be something expensive ? throw some strawberries on top of that.


Awww I gotta do all dat now?!!!!


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

mrpjfresh said:


> No, no, no. Best to activate Uber Eats, wait near a nicer restaurant and keep the food because of "unsafe delivery". Then take her back to your place, watch dash cam videos of awful Uber pax (showcasing your take charge style behind the wheel) then comes the "chill" part. You're welcome.


Bahahahahah! This is the only way!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Gtown Driver said:


> Awww I gotta do all dat now?!!!!


Had to open your big mouth


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Had to open your big mouth
> View attachment 357215


Heyyyy sooo I was wondering...

how romantic is a 30 pack of Natty ICE?









Alright I'm gonna go now


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UberAdrian said:


> You're not cheap, you're just broke right?


Depends. Clothing for example - on myself I spend practically nothing. I buy $10 jeans at Walmart and $25 sneakers from Big 5 is pushing the boat out, but my kids get nice clothes. I'd sleep in a cardboard box if I had to in order to pay for the things my kids need and for the nicer stuff they don't need but I want to give them.

Girlfriend, though, that's different. Which is why I need an economy-oriented one.

I have a buddy who buys his girlfriend things all the time - diamond ring, iPhone, pays her rent etc - when he works a $15 an hour job and doesn't have enough left to pay his own rent. He just got evicted and now lives in his car. I don't get that, but each to his own!


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I have a buddy who buys his girlfriend things all the time - diamond ring, iPhone, pays her rent etc - when he works a $15 an hour job and doesn't have enough left to pay his own rent. He just got evicted and now lives in his car. I don't get that, but each to his own!


Your friend is beyond ***** whipped


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UberAdrian said:


> Females are biologically hardwired to avoid cheapskates.


Or, as Jordan Peterson would say, "Studies show that females are more likely to select mates from the upper levels of the socioeconomic hierarchy". But, if that's true, then who's fathering all the children that the baby mommas in the ghetto are having? Not saying I want to father a child in the ghetto, but the point remains.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> Your friend is beyond @@@@@ whipped


Yup. You should only be doing that do everything for the lady stuff if you is CLEARING it. If you just making it by and doing all of this yes man pay for everything shit, you will be living in a car soon enough.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> Your friend is beyond @@@@@ whipped


I'm afraid so. All his friends have tried to talk sense into him, without success.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> This is why men cant answer in this section! Charging the date for a cleaning fee ??? SMH


Says the person that's all about....



Mkang14 said:


> Adventure time ❤


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> Says the person that's all about....


You have a one track mind!


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I'm afraid so. All his friends have tried to talk sense into him, without success.


Just thought of something - if he's paying her rent, why doesn't he just move in with her?


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I have a buddy who buys his girlfriend things all the time - diamond ring, iPhone, pays her rent etc - when he works a $15 an hour job and doesn't have enough left to pay his own rent. He just got evicted and now lives in his car. I don't get that, but each to his own!


Sometimes when men do this stuff is because they have no confidence in themselves, low self esteem or believe they got a girl that is out of their league. They end up stressing themselves out and doing backflips out of scarcity and the fear that she will go find someone else if they don't do all this shit. While they just working 15 dollar generic position at computer hardware store or grocery store giving her a life that they can't afford.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> You have a one track mind!


Pot calling the kettle black? ??


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Pot calling the kettle black? ??


Pot calling the kettle black?????


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> Just thought of something - if he's paying her rent, why doesn't he just move in with her?


She lives in Mexico; long distance relationship. He wants to move back to be with her but a $15 an hour job in the States is a $15 a day job down there.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> She lives in Mexico; long distance relationship. He wants to move back to be with her but a $15 an hour job in the States is a $15 a day job down there.


That is even sadder than I originally thought. He's ***** whipped with no *****!


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> Just thought of something - if he's paying her rent, why doesn't he just move in with her?


The same reason you'd rather use local anesthesia over treating the entire body, you want to isolate the pain.... 



ariel5466 said:


> That is even sadder than I originally thought. He's @@@@@ whipped with no @@@@@!


MAD LIBS! "He's _Nipple-clamp _whipped with no _nipples!" _....Damnit, maybe I do have a one track mind.....


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Looking for first date ideas. I've met a lady who I'm going to ask out. My ideas so far are a) hotdog at 7-Eleven or b) pizza at Costco. I figure I might as well break her into the lifestyle from the getgo.
> 
> Ladies only: which one of the above options says "romance" better? What other, better options might there be? $5/person max.


None of those. Go for the free meal at your local soup kitchen. Nothing matches it's gourmet fare and romantic ambiance!


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Now we saving some money "Look girl, I gotta keep this roof over my head now"


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

You guys must think Uber drivers are loaded (with money). I say go to KFC and lick other peoples' fingers (God I hope nipple fetish poster doesn't turn this post suggestive like she's done to all my other posts) :whistling:


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> None of those. Go for the free meal at your local soup kitchen. Nothing matches it's gourmet fare and romantic ambiance!


Actually that's a sweet idea if they volunteered together at the soup kitchen, if this thread were a real question.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Looking for first date ideas. I've met a lady who I'm going to ask out. My ideas so far are a) hotdog at 7-Eleven or b) pizza at Costco. I figure I might as well break her into the lifestyle from the getgo.
> 
> Ladies only: which one of the above options says "romance" better? What other, better options might there be? $5/person max.


Don't worry she ain't picky, by the end of the night she will be breaking you in on how to find the good stuff in a dumpster.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Gtown Driver said:


> Awww I gotta do all dat now?!!!!





SFOspeedracer said:


> View attachment 357193
> 
> 
> @@@@ the romantic date I'm done, just tell her she's beautiful and to come over .. clean up the living room, spotless ... grab a paper plate that's handy nearby and use sharpie to create a design on it .. go to target beforehand alone .. 24 oz bag tostitos rolls, $4 and some change I've seen them, and there - you've made your original $5 budget
> ...


$2 buck wine from trader joes
$6 focaccia bread from bakery

$2 in surplus

Dudes gotta have a friend that can share Netflix. My friends share Netflix/amazon accounts... the only thing is I don't like being codependent.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> $2 buck wine from trader joes
> $6 focaccia bread from bakery
> 
> $2 in surplus
> ...


Yeah my cheap ass was already thinking about the cheapest wines at the grocery store. Mkang said it has to be expensive, but I can just TELL HER it was expensive, right?

So that means you wouldn't have a problem if dude went cheap on you too as long as he gets some good cheap stuff.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Gtown Driver said:


> So that means you wouldn't have a problem if dude went cheap on you too as long as he gets some good cheap stuff.


Don't care about the price so long as there's thought behind it.

I'm hella cheap too. Or, I prefer to say "I don't like leaving money on the table".

If I could get a Ferrari for the price of a Geo I would.

But there must be thought behind it. Otherwise it's pretty easy to find someone who cares enough to put effort.

Effort =/= expensive.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Don't care about the price so long as there's thought behind it.
> 
> I'm hella cheap too. Or, I prefer to say "I don't like leaving money on the table".
> 
> ...


She-a-keeper


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Speaking of wine, I'm usually pretty surprised at how cheap most wine is at the grocery store. You gotta try to find shit that's above 20 bucks.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Gtown Driver said:


> Yeah my cheap ass was already thinking about the cheapest wines at the grocery store. Mkang said it has to be expensive, but I can just TELL HER it was expensive, right?
> 
> So that means you wouldn't have a problem if dude went cheap on you too as long as he gets some good cheap stuff.


No, you can't. Girls are very intuitive. Don't lie, they'll see right through you and you'll be tanked immediately.

Spend double the cost of the cheapest wine. That will get you a decent wine but still at a reasonable price.

You don't need expensive clothes but dressing like a higher social status male (think dress shirt instead of T-shirt) will make her more attracted to you.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Gtown Driver said:


> Speaking of wine, I'm usually pretty surprised at how cheap most wine is at the grocery store. You gotta try to find shit that's above 20 bucks.


Go to the liquor store everything above the bottom shelf is over $20. Thankfully I have no class apparently. I enjoy a bottle of Cook's brut wine, found everywhere for $7.99 ?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Picnic in the park, on a blanket. $6 wine. Cheese. Sandwiches. Splendor In The Grass. Might even get to make out!


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Its okay he can borrow my Netflix account. I have multiple devices. Gotta help a fellow driver out. Then they can watch office reruns ?.
> 
> Also dont take her into target because guarantee she will spend more the $5


No you're enabling him lmao

For target he should go beforehand by himself .. I ended put it in there lol


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Go to the liquor store everything above the bottom shelf is over $20. Thankfully I have no class apparently. I enjoy a bottle of Cook's brut wine, found everywhere for $7.99 ?


Barefoot Wine is actually pretty good, and not expensive. I dated a guy who was a whino, and he drank Foxtail (or a name similar), and that was good wine.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Is this a G rated movie or an X rated movie?


American ?

:whistling:


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Thankfully I have no class apparently.


I've always joked I was a cheap date.

I hate seafood so no lobsters, eel, the fancy sushi or any of that.

I honestly can't tell the difference between the expensive stuff and cheap thus the Costco pizza comment got me in trouble :frown:

Even got a PM on that.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

UberAdrian said:


> No, you can't. Girls are very intuitive. Don't lie, they'll see right through you and you'll be tanked immediately.


Yeah, I didn't think Mkang would get tricked. She probably knows how much most wines cost if she bothering any way.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Never spend much money on wine. It's just spoiled grape juice.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Barefoot Wine is actually pretty good, and not expensive. I dated a guy who was a whino, and he drank Foxtail (or a name similar), and that was good wine.


Why the good girls always go for the bad guys? ?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Why the good girls always go for the bad guys? ?


He was a great guy, just loved his wine. I'm from WI where drinking at 11am on the wknds is the norm here.

We used to volunteer together at wine events, and then we were able to drink for free. Besides Merlot, I'm more of a ? girl.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I've always joked I was a cheap date.
> 
> I hate seafood so no lobsters, eel, the fancy sushi or any of that.
> 
> ...


Yo Costco pizza is pretty damn good. Especially for only like about 2 bucks a big slice. You gotta be a stud to pull off taking the date for Costco pizza, but it's good.

Awwww that's kinda rough for me if you don't like seafood. I LOOOVE seafood and only didn't like sushi when I was like in middle school. Once I got into high school I started loving it. Finally ate my first uni/sea urchin the other day and it was pretty solid. Better tasting than I figured.






Long as you're a Mexican food person you're cool though.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Split a $5 little caesars pizza, and you will have enough money left over for condoms.

Your welcome

?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> Split a $5 little caesars pizza, and you will have enough money left over for condoms.
> 
> Your welcome
> 
> ?


"Rhythym Method". It's either free, or will cost you $400,000 over 20 years.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Gtown Driver said:


> Yo Costco pizza is pretty damn good. Especially for only like about 2 bucks a big slice. You gotta be a stud to pull off taking the date for Costco pizza, but it's good.
> 
> Awwww that's kinda rough for me if you don't like seafood. I LOOOVE seafood and only didn't like sushi when I was like in middle school. Once I got into high school I started loving it. Finally ate my first uni/sea urchin the other day and it was pretty solid. Better tasting than I figured.
> 
> ...


Yes on the Costco pizza just cos it's cheap and greasy xD

No on the seafood unless mayo prawns count.

And no, I'm not Mexican :/


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> "Rhythym Method". It's either free, or will cost you $400,000 over 20 years.


He don't use the condoms it will cost him 400k over 18 years


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Yes on the Costco pizza just cos it's cheap and greasy xD
> 
> No on the seafood unless mayo prawns count.
> 
> And no, I'm not Mexican :/


Well you dont have to be Mexican to like Mexican food lol

Mayo prawns sound fun. My friend from Alabama only liked crawfish and catfish. He hated the food while living in Japan because their diet is very seafood oriented


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Gtown Driver said:


> Well you dont have to be Mexican to like Mexican food lol
> 
> Mayo prawns sound fun. My friend from Alabama only liked crawfish and catfish. He hated the food while living in Japan because their diet is very seafood oriented


Oh, guacamole and chips. Or a good burrito.

Mayo prawns are so fattening but soooooo good.

All I ate in Japan was ramen and rice. Closest thing I got to sushi was spicy tuna roll.

I think I embarrass my friends when I order California roll ? because I hate raw fish.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Why the good girls always go for the bad guys? ?


Because they're exciting.

As you get older, excitement isn't quite such a big thing. Here at our house, we have the saying "Boring is under-rated."


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Gtown Driver said:


> Well you dont have to be Mexican to like Mexican food lol
> 
> Mayo prawns sound fun. My friend from Alabama only liked crawfish and catfish. He hated the food while living in Japan because their diet is very seafood oriented


That makes sense. Alabama. So many recipes, so few squirrels.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Because they're exciting.
> 
> As you get older, excitement isn't quite such a big thing. Here at our house, we have the saying "Boring is under-rated."





Christinebitg said:


> Because they're exciting.
> 
> As you get older, excitement isn't quite such a big thing. Here at our house, we have the saying "Boring is under-rated."


I totally get that, but us guys don't take the bad girl to meet our parents or consider children or marriage, it's a fling.

I've seen some really dog ass men drag down some good women. Usually she won't get rid of him tell child 3 or 4, and his 4th stint in prison.

A fling is one thing, letting crazy Tony buss in you and having his babies is another ?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> A fling is one thing, letting crazy Tony buss in you and having his babies is another ?


From experience I know which brand is the most cost effective.

I was going to save this for a standup routine when I get the guts to but wrote this in my notes (will make it funnier irl of course):
---

One of those oops I had sex with my ex
And I totally trust him
But we also weren't careful

So I need to get a pill. Uber my way to a 24hr cvs thanks Uber lady!

Went in. Long line. Didn't see the pill behind the counter (can you tell I'm experienced duck up?) and so I asked the lady and she tells me it's behind the counter behind xxxxx and one of the cashiers can help me.

So back in line I was headed.

As if she had second thoughts-without my asking-she asks if I want to self pay. That's a lot of trust. I could run out with that tiny box in my hand-I was only a few feet from the doors.

And that's a $50 pill.

I asked her if she had a scissor and she got one for me.
Badabingbadaboom

I'm not advocating for this. But as woman, we have the right to choose?

End note.

I will always, ALWAYS pay for one of those pills over chancing pregnancy. Unless it's planned with someone I can stand to be around for the next 18 years or so.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> From experience I know which brand is the most cost effective.
> 
> I was going to save this for a standup routine when I get the guts to but wrote this in my notes (will make it funnier irl of course):
> ---
> ...


There's never a guarantee you will be able to stand each other for 18 years.
*Truth.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> There's never a guarantee you will be able to stand each other for 18 years.
> *Truth.


Yes, just as in life there are no guarantees.

But that doesn't mean you dive in head first for everything. Maybe the little things. But not the big things like kids.

I dunno. That's just me.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Gtown Driver said:


> Mkang said it has to be expensive, but I can just TELL HER it was expensive, right?


You might be able to get away with that if you know for a fact she doesn't know anything about wine.



UberAdrian said:


> You don't need expensive clothes but dressing like a higher social status male (think dress shirt instead of T-shirt) will make her more attracted to you.


That all depends on who you're trying to attract. Personally, I don't care about all that.



TwoFiddyMile said:


> Never spend much money on wine. It's just spoiled grape juice.


I would beg to differ on that one! I never buy expensive wine myself but I have a generous uncle who likes to spoil me sometimes with wine from Napa ?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I knew Ernest and Julio Gallo personally. I'd drink their wine in a milk glass on the rocks.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Preparation should be like this:


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Looking for first date ideas. I've met a lady who I'm going to ask out. My ideas so far are a) hotdog at 7-Eleven or b) pizza at Costco. I figure I might as well break her into the lifestyle from the getgo.
> 
> Ladies only: which one of the above options says "romance" better? What other, better options might there be? $5/person max.


Long walk on a public beach?

Work uber eats and get yourself a free meal to serve?

Picnic in the park? (bonus points if you feed her undelivered uber eats meal)

Hang out in a hotel lobby (dress up for the occasion) the more expensive the better.

Lunch at the mall food court (triple bonus points for undelivered uber eats meal)


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> Someone's high maintenance ??


You think so? I would consider myself to have low maintenance compared with my friends?

What is 'low maintenance' in your book?



Uber's Guber said:


> Fair enough....... what time are you picking me up? :smiling:


You expect a girl to pick you up for a date? Did I understand correctly?

Sounds like you are used to having girls inviting you for a date! Impressive!



sellkatsell44 said:


> But yes, *TDLR*: generally speaking, in our culture men pays for everything.


Very true but not necessarily. I used to insist to share the expenses with my ex. I have not been in a relationship for a long time. Perhaps the norm has changed? Having said that though, I would expect the boy to pay for the first meal. He got to show some kind sincerity and courtesy right?



The Gift of Fish said:


> Well, as expected, the range of answers is clearly defined along gender lines. From male contributors the suggestions have ranged from eating out of a dumpster ( ❓ ), to putting her in the kitchen and telling her to whip something up, to stealing food for her. From the female side we have Olive Garden (never heard of that place) and offering her a cheesecake of her choice etc. On the improbability scale, both are up there.
> 
> The gap between expectation and likelihood is large. Conclusion: I probably won't be getting any action. ?‍♂


Sorry almost miss to reply to your post.

That's me - the Olive garden lady. You got to be kidding right saying you have not heard of it?
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olive_Garden
I also like to point out that Olive Garden and Cheesecake Factory are 2 different chain restaurants. I prefer the latter more due to more varieties but they do not have free salads and soups.

Below are my favourites. How about you enjoy these dishes with your kids? I am sure they will like the idea.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> You think so? I would consider myself to have low maintenance compared with my friends?
> 
> What is 'low maintenance' in your book


It's all good, we all have our own preferences and standards. And as I got a little older I saw the importance of having someone that can be an economic partner (not saying one party must provide for the other, but teamwork from both is important).

But for me the number 1 most important quality is personality. A guy could take me to the Melting Pot but if he's not funny and fun to be with? Pass. If he's got the right personality we can each pay for ourselves at McDonald's and I wouldn't care.


----------



## Signal Twenty (Jun 26, 2017)

...a broke back burger, if you will...


Mkang14 said:


> Sounds more like a bro date ?.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

We joke, we kid... 

but what would actually be a good first date for someone who is broke?

To me, I would think sitting down at a coffee shop would be one idea.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> To me, I would think sitting down at a coffee shop would be one idea.


As long as it's not Starbucks, sure.


MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Are you serious? 7-11?


Soooo...I know Sleven is a bit too cheap, but what would you think about Chipotle? The one by my house has Patron Margaritas also. I can only get you like 1 margarita though cuz my cell phone bill is coming in and I can't have that shut off. Then I'll be off the grid and I won't be able to tell you the date for when I'll take you to Popeyes.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> To me, I would think sitting down at a coffee shop would be one idea.


Find one that plays live jazz free.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Jazz is a nice way to class up the date. 



Oh yeah I used to love Steak Diane at Cheesecake. Steak Diane and the Lettuce Wraps with the 3 sauces. Sweet chili, peanut and the cilantro one. The cilantro sauce was bomb.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Gtown Driver said:


> Jazz is a nice way to class up the date.
> 
> Oh yeah I used to love Steak Diane at Cheesecake. Steak Diane and the Lettuce Wraps with the 3 sauces. Sweet chili, peanut and the cilantro one. The cilantro sauce was bomb.


I just realized your avatar is my fav noodles. Beside the classic korean kimchi one.

Gonna change for 24 hrs only.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I just realized your avatar is my fav noodles. Beside the classic korean kimchi one.
> 
> Gonna change for 24 hrs only.


Yeah that's why I chose that picture. I knew you were a noodles kinda girl.

Actually, it's just because my friend has been really into them and I like that their spicy is actually spicy. Plus it says BLACK all big on the packaging and I'm black.


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

All of the suggestions are good, some better than others but the way I see it is you have to distinguish yourself and show her you aren't afraid of being yourself which may be different than the norm, seeing you're in the bay area that shouldn't be too difficult (especially if you're gonna fake it.) For that you're gonna have to spend a little bit money so if money is tight rn hold off for a couple of weeks and save up. In the meantime spend at least 3hrs a day working out and learning MMA. When you have enough set it up such that you invite her to your place for dinner which you are gonna cook and then go out for dessert and wine. Dress casual nice, When she comes cook her the Trump steak you order, make sure the box is lying somewhere where she can easily notice it then when you guys are leaving grab your red MAGA hat and take her to some popular and trendy establishment in downtown where there will be a lot of people. Obviously someone or some people are gonna talk crap so just ignore them but if anyone tries to physically harm you that's when the MMA training you took comes in handy. She'll be impressed that you're not afraid to express the "true" you AND you know how to handle yourself pretty good. Good luck!

Oh yeah and make sure you take her in a loud ass gas guzzling v8 domestic sports car and park it right next to a Prius for the exclamation mark, if you don't own one you may have to rent it. I know Enterprise sometimes has Dodge Challenger because I rented one one time


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

chitownXdriver said:


> All of the suggestions are good, some better than others but the way I see it is you have to distinguish yourself and show her you aren't afraid of being yourself which may be different than the norm, seeing you're in the bay area that shouldn't be too difficult (especially if you're gonna fake it.) For that you're gonna have to spend a little bit money so if money is tight rn hold off for a couple of weeks and save up. In the meantime spend at least 3hrs a day working out and learning MMA. When you have enough set it up such that you invite her to your place for dinner which you are gonna cook and then go out for dessert and wine. Dress casual nice, When she comes cook her the Trump steak you order, make sure the box is lying somewhere where she can easily notice it then when you guys are leaving grab your red MAGA hat and take her to some popular and trendy establishment in downtown where there will be a lot of people. Obviously someone or some people are gonna talk crap so just ignore them but if anyone tries to physically harm you that's when the MMA training you took comes in handy. She'll be impressed that you're not afraid to express the "true" you AND you know how to handle yourself pretty good. Good luck!
> 
> Oh yeah and make sure you take her in a loud ass gas guzzling v8 domestic sports car and park it right next to a Prius for the exclamation mark, if you don't own one you may have to rent it. I know Enterprise sometimes has Dodge Challenger because I rented one one time


That's starting to sound pretty expensive bro. Balling out on the lady should be reserved for getting her extra free samples at Costco. Save that money.

@sellkatsell44 I like your temporary 24 hour avatar. That person seems cute


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> There's never a guarantee you will be able to stand each other for 18 years.
> *Truth.


Or the kid, for that matter.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Gtown Driver said:


> @sellkatsell44 I like your temporary 24 hour avatar. That person seems cute


You really can't tell anything since it's only a chunk ?

Lesson learned first rodeo on this forum.

But then again maybe I should have learned it sooner. Pretty sure that's how the other forum I posted in found me xD on social media.

?
Somewhere on there I hid one of your favs.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> You really can't tell anything since it's only a chunk ?
> 
> Lesson learned first rodeo on this forum.
> 
> ...


Hehe, well no problem if you don't give everything away. Oh and yeah, the nice thing about forums is that you don't have to be as open visually as Facebook or the Gram. That's why I kept bothering you about that question, but I understand and let you do your thing haha. Least I know you like noodles now hehe.

One of my favs? Must be something good lol.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Gtown Driver said:


> Hehe, well no problem if you don't give everything away. Oh and yeah, the nice thing about forums is that you don't have to be as open visually as Facebook or the Gram. That's why I kept bothering you about that question, but I understand and let you do your thing haha. Least I know you like noodles now hehe.
> 
> One of my favs? Must be something good lol.


Hah!

Let's just say I used to be a bit more ??

Young and dumb I say.

I was on one of those popular sites doing wdywt, before look book became a thing.

G'night!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

chitownXdriver said:


> All of the suggestions are good, some better than others but the way I see it is you have to distinguish yourself and show her you aren't afraid of being yourself which may be different than the norm, seeing you're in the bay area that shouldn't be too difficult (especially if you're gonna fake it.) For that you're gonna have to spend a little bit money so if money is tight rn hold off for a couple of weeks and save up. In the meantime spend at least 3hrs a day working out and learning MMA. When you have enough set it up such that you invite her to your place for dinner which you are gonna cook and then go out for dessert and wine. Dress casual nice, When she comes cook her the Trump steak you order, make sure the box is lying somewhere where she can easily notice it then when you guys are leaving grab your red MAGA hat and take her to some popular and trendy establishment in downtown where there will be a lot of people. Obviously someone or some people are gonna talk crap so just ignore them but if anyone tries to physically harm you that's when the MMA training you took comes in handy. She'll be impressed that you're not afraid to express the "true" you AND you know how to handle yourself pretty good. Good luck!
> 
> Oh yeah and make sure you take her in a loud ass gas guzzling v8 domestic sports car and park it right next to a Prius for the exclamation mark, if you don't own one you may have to rent it. I know Enterprise sometimes has Dodge Challenger because I rented one one time


Okay but still the star gazing and liquor.. am I right?

@Gtown Driver I missed some pure gold in this thread lol ... Do you actually think i EVER buy my own alcohol ?? It just cant give me a headache that's all . I'm indian so I like my crown royal


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Looking for first date ideas. I've met a lady who I'm going to ask out. My ideas so far are a) hotdog at 7-Eleven or b) pizza at Costco. I figure I might as well break her into the lifestyle from the getgo.
> 
> Ladies only: which one of the above options says "romance" better? What other, better options might there be? $5/person max.


BJ and a movie ? dont forget the popcorn ?


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Jesus will have no part of this.


Handy to have him along.
Get that pax water turned into wine.
Should keep you well within that $5 per head budget.
Speaking of head, I don't like your chances of any on the night, though.


----------



## Surly (Aug 29, 2019)

Did anyone mention White Castle? And buy her a coffee mug to remember you by.


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

Surly said:


> Did anyone mention White Castle? And buy her a coffee mug to remember you by.


Smoke up and watch Harold and Kumar go to White Castle on Netflix beforehand to enhance the experience


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

It would be easier to go to a Hooker, after all, you want to get laid right ? Oh sorry that's going to cost you way more than $5. 

Either way, perhaps Deadmile left you a magazine in the dumpster.


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Oh sorry that's going to cost you way more than $5.


And a possible STD or 2


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Did you ever ask her out?


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Looking for first date ideas. I've met a lady who I'm going to ask out. My ideas so far are a) hotdog at 7-Eleven or b) pizza at Costco. I figure I might as well break her into the lifestyle from the getgo.
> 
> Ladies only: which one of the above options says "romance" better? What other, better options might there be? $5/person max.


Have her call an Uber, you pick her up, then take her to your place for dinner which based on your job is probably Salvation Army.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Did you ever ask her out?


She beat me to it. Asked me to go for coffee. What is that, like $2.95 each? How cheap is that?!?


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> She beat me to it. Asked me to go for coffee. What is that, like $2.95 each? How cheap is that?!?


I learned if you put a shawl over your head and waddle to the counter they will give you a senior discount


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Galveston said:


> I learned if you put a shawl over your head and waddle to the counter they will give you a senior discount


You're too cute.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Looking for first date ideas. I've met a lady who I'm going to ask out. My ideas so far are a) hotdog at 7-Eleven or b) pizza at Costco. I figure I might as well break her into the lifestyle from the getgo.
> 
> Ladies only: which one of the above options says "romance" better? What other, better options might there be? $5/person max.


Why not going to flee market? Plenty of foods out there, good and cheap.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> She beat me to it. Asked me to go for coffee. What is that, like $2.95 each? How cheap is that?!?


It depends on whether you order a grande super latte. I don't drink coffee, but I'd imagine it would be much more, especially in CA.

Enjoy your date!


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> She beat me to it. Asked me to go for coffee. What is that, like $2.95 each? How cheap is that?!?


That was nice of her to at least take the initiative lol, you ****ed around too long on here with our distracting suggestions


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

SFOspeedracer said:


> That was nice of her to at least take the initiative lol, you @@@@ed around too long on here with our distracting suggestions


I haven't said yes. Should I wait for an improved offer?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I haven't said yes. Should I wait for an improved offer?


You're kidding, right?


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I haven't said yes. Should I wait for an improved offer?


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I haven't said yes. Should I wait for an improved offer?


It's a limited time offer...



The Gift of Fish said:


> She beat me to it. Asked me to go for *coffee*. What is that, like $2.95 each? How cheap is that?!?


I win!


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

doyousensehumor said:


> It's a limited time offer...


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Invisible said:


> You're kidding, right?


Going to have to consult with resident dating guru @mrpjfresh on this.

Accept coffee invitation or hold out for her to up her offer to dinner?


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Going to have to consult with resident dating guru @mrpjfresh on this.
> 
> Accept coffee invitation or hold out for her to up her offer to dinner?


Need initiative... you shouldnt be stalling like this. Tick tock.

The first date is the icebreaker. Go bigger the 2nd one.

She text you I assume?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> Need initiative... you shouldnt be stalling like this. Tick tock.
> 
> The first date is the icebreaker. Go bigger the 2nd one.
> 
> She text you I assume?


Exactly! The woman clearly has the balls in this pending relationship.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

why does he have to pay ?
i have a open relationship ill buy my main woman dinner time to time we take turns .
but damn a hot dog ! cosco really dude ? 
try this instead . say i am hungry . she says yes me as well. you reply it would be nice if you take us to a steak house or mexican what every your favorite is . you already invited her to dinner and inviting her to pay .your driving she pays fare deal . and if she likes you she takes you out to get to know you . but damn ill treat you to a hot dog really really . why not a vending machine ? then you can sit on walmarts bus stop bench !
guys ladies this works i get many free dinners at least 1 weekly with different ladies i never pay . ok i pay them back with a different form of payment if you get my drift .


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Exactly! The woman clearly has the balls in this pending relationship.


Damn, I hope not  It is San Francisco, though. Always the chance of an end-of-date surprise.



kingcorey321 said:


> but damn a hot dog ! cosco really dude ?


Here's my thinking. If you take a date out to a swanky expensive surf n turf restaurant or other expensive place, the food's going to be great, the wine, the ambience etc is all going to be excellent. Everything's going to be great and she'd love it. But she could go to that same place and have a great experience with anyone else, or even by herself. You'd be there just as some kind of extra.

So my idea is, what if you take your date to the worst, trashiest place ever. You make her laugh, have great conversation and even though you took her to a dump of a place, she _still_ has the best time ever. That's got to be a win, and a pretty good sign for things to come.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> So my idea is, what if you take your date to the worst, trashiest place ever. You make her laugh, have great conversation and even though you took her to a dump of a place, she _still_ has the best time ever. That's got to be a win, and a pretty good sign for things to come.


It's not an idea, it works. And it is a win, if she is smitten over you. Most guys fail in the attraction dept. About 10 pages of fail. But I wouldn't take her to the trashiest of places.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Most guys fail in the attraction dept.


Can you elaborate?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> So my idea is, what if you take your date to the worst, trashiest place ever. You make her laugh, have great conversation and even though you took her to a dump of a place, she _still_ has the best time ever. That's got to be a win, and a pretty good sign for things to come.


Yes! ?

That's exactly what I was trying to say back on page one. Make her laugh. Be funny and charming. Nothing else about the date will matter.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

No, cause one has to have the desire to learn the skills. I'm not perfect by no means and no my short comings. School is never out for the King, as John would say. However I can point you to three of the masters to look up.

The first guy a learned from John Alanis, Carlos Xuma, and Mikael Fiore.

And lets not forget to create an air of mystery and be a challenge to her.

It's like surges, don't chase, learn how to be attractive and she will come to you.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> But I wouldn't take her to the trashiest of places.


Within reason. Dive bar in the ghetto would be taking things a bit far for example.



Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> And lets not forget to create an air of mystery and _be a challenge to her._


I'll tell her to prove Fermat. No solution, no second date.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Fermat ?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Fermat ?


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fermat's_Last_Theorem



The Gift of Fish said:


> Within reason. Dive bar in the ghetto would be taking things a bit far for example


No tempest and broken record?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Damn, I hope not  It is San Francisco, though. Always the chance of an end-of-date surprise.


LOL!! ? You're funny!


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

ok if you wont let her buy then just take her for coffee . can you afford coffee ? there more then a dollar each today she will order some fancy mixed drink it will cost 5.50 easily you can order your self a extra small kids drink they always have free water lol.
ever think of quit driving ride share ? sounds like your not making a penny time for a actual job


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

If you’ve got the ‘It’ factor, which might be the case here, she won’t care what you do.


----------



## HotRodKia (Sep 16, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> I'm glad you said it, because that's exactly what I was thinking.?


Based on her profile picture she can afford to be more picky than the rest of us, she is pretty cute...


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

HotRodKia said:


> Based on her profile picture she can afford to be more picky than the rest of us, she is pretty cute...


I've actually seen a Jessica doppelgänger hitched to a shorter, larger, rather plain white man so you never know.

LOVE IS LOVE.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I've actually seen a Jessica doppelgänger hitched to a shorter, larger, rather plain white man so you never know.


Honestly though, he was probably rich


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> Honestly though, he was probably rich


What about when it's a really good looking guy with an ugly woman?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> What about when it's a really good looking guy with an ugly woman?


She's a freak in bed


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> What about when it's a really good looking guy with an ugly woman?


Butterface, some guys only care about the body, not the face.

Some possibilities are he doesn't realize how attractive he is, he likes having someone who is less likely to cheat or he likes to be the most attractive one in the relationship.



ariel5466 said:


> She's a freak in bed


But how do they know that when they meet them?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Invisible said:


> Butterface, some guys only care about the body, not the face.
> 
> Some possibilities are he doesn't realize how attractive he is, he likes having someone who is less likely to cheat or he likes to be the most attractive one in the relationship.
> 
> ...


*Test drive


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> *Test drive


If they're not attracted to them, why would they want to test drive them?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Invisible said:


> But how do they know that when they meet them?


It was a joke 

When we see a mismatched couple, we can speculate about why they're together. But only they know. And who cares anyway?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Invisible said:


> If they're not attracted to them, why would they want to test drive them?


Just cuz we're all attracted to each other doesn't mean everything's going to work. So we set up the standard test drive. ..Three times around the block leave your license as a deposit LOL


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> Honestly though, he was probably rich


not rich =P though he now works at a better job so he's on his way!


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> So my idea is, what if you take your date to the worst, trashiest place ever. You make her laugh, have great conversation and even though you took her to a dump of a place, she _still_ has the best time ever. That's got to be a win, and a pretty good sign for things to come.












I think I know what you mean

I dunno man, there's going to be at least one bad joint you take out and if you mention KFC it's already done. Popeyes might keep you in there though.

Some girls are definitely the "Olive Garden is the minimum" type of girls


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Invisible said:


> utterface, some guys only care about the body, not the face.


actually i read it was the other way around.


Gtown Driver said:


> Some girls are definitely the "Olive Garden is the minimum" type of girls


whaa



what is olive garden again.

why can't a girl go to costco for pizza and a three star Michelin restaurant for a meal?

former for the cheesy and latter for the desserts.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> actually i read it was the other way around.
> 
> whaa
> 
> ...


Shit, I haven't been to Olive Garden in a hot minute so I barely remember myself.

Hey I completely agree with any girl that is more about having a good time by just simply having a good time regardless of the place.

I just have definitely known some girls where good ass luck on a second date or even getting her to go to the first if you bring up fast food for the first one. Especially knowing how you dress and stuff, I'd be shaking in my boots if someone highly suggested I should see if you would do Taco Bell for your first date lol. I'd have to like really know the girl way before the first date before thinking about something that isn't at least a decent sit down spot for the first date. Especially if they dress nice, I'm going to be scared as hell wondering if they'll be ok swagging out at Taco Bell or Popeyes LOL.

I would figure the dude would have to have the most bomb of personalities to work some of the cheapest spots with a nice enough lady the first go.

Good to know there's some cool ass girls here that don't freak out about having fun first instead of how posh the spot is.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> It was a joke
> 
> When we see a mismatched couple, we can speculate about why they're together. But only they know. And who cares anyway?


I get that it was s joke. I don't care who bangs who or for what reason. I just asked @TwoFiddyMile a question.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> Honestly though, he was probably rich


See, that's the myth. Although it helps, it's not necessarily true.

How many times do you see the beauti with the not so. And wonder ?

If money as at the top of the list, she's a throw back. One mans trash is another boys Fantasy.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> View attachment 358439


i'll take you when you come. there's a bar a few blocks down with drink and shot special


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> i'll take you when you come. there's a bar a few blocks down with drink and shot special :wink:


Awesome! Sounds like a plan.








​


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Gtown Driver said:


> Shit, I haven't been to Olive Garden in a hot minute so I barely remember myself.
> 
> Hey I completely agree with any girl that is more about having a good time by just simply having a good time regardless of the place.
> 
> ...


I definitely have my casual days where i like to wear hoodies/joggers (i think i've posted my grey ones). but sometimes i like to get a little fancy too. and sometimes i even wear something wild (where a man on the street literally stopped in front of me to point at my skirt with thumb up and index out, both hands, saying thats what i'm talking about) but still me.

no guy has ever suggested taco bell but if i like the guy i'll go to taco bell. if he goes to taco bell every day for the rest of his life i'd be a bit worried about his health.

it's not about what you wear but how you hold yourself :wink: and walk.

i do like quality > quantity and it's unfortunate i can't get quality things on the cheap BUT i do get lucky at times.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I definitely have my casual days where i like to wear hoodies/joggers (i think i've posted my grey ones). but sometimes i like to get a little fancy too. and sometimes i even wear something wild (where a man on the street literally stopped in front of me to point at my skirt with thumb up and index out, both hands, saying thats what i'm talking about) but still me.
> 
> no guy has ever suggested taco bell but if i like the guy i'll go to taco bell. if he goes to taco bell every day for the rest of his life i'd be a bit worried about his health.
> 
> ...


LOL I'm not going to try to guess out loud what type of guy that was who did the point fingers thing at you, but I'll say I had a friend who fits the description of that type of guy. Like if you were filling up gas at the gas station and he was another block over and could see you, he would run over just to holla at you. Nothing stopped him from the holla.

Yeah Taco Bell is not the place you eat at everyday if you're worried about your health.

Speaking of that I finally tried that Impossible Burger at Burger King. Of course I had to be the guy that ordered a regular whopper to go with it. It's better than a veggie patty but still WAY OFF from a real burger patty. The patties look completely different for one and all of the juiciness and smokeyness of the real burger is pretty much gone in the Impossible patty. Which from what I've heard the Impossible patty technically ends up being less healthy for you outside of not eating red meat.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Gtown Driver said:


> LOL I'm not going to try to guess out loud what type of guy that was who did the point fingers thing at you, but I'll say I had a friend who fits the description of that type of guy. Like if you were filling up gas at the gas station and he was another block over and could see you, he would run over just to holla at you. Nothing stopped him from the holla.
> 
> Yeah Taco Bell is not the place you eat at everyday if you're worried about your health.
> 
> Speaking of that I finally tried that Impossible Burger at Burger King. Of course I had to be the guy that ordered a regular whopper to go with it. It's better than a veggie patty but still WAY OFF from a real burger patty. The patties look completely different for one and all of the juiciness and smokeyness of the real burger is pretty much gone in the Impossible patty. Which from what I've heard the Impossible patty technically ends up being less healthy for you outside of not eating red meat.




i had an older gentleman take my picture then stop me in the street to show me, i had my bright colorful floral jacket on.

i have to stop myself from going to mcdonalds everyday...

i haven't tried the impossible burger, but i'm rooting for them. alternatives are awesome.

it's bad but i do love bbq for the slight charcoal that comes w/bbq.. even though its carcinogenic.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> :biggrin:
> 
> i had an older gentleman take my picture then stop me in the street to show me, i had my bright colorful floral jacket on.
> 
> ...


He took your picture without you knowing? He must have caught you from the back LOL. That jacket is sick, he knows when the girls swagging too.

How do you go to McDonalds everyday and walk and hip hop like you do?

I mean it's definitely completely better than their veggie patties. Like if all of the beef disappeared, it would be just barely doable instead of revolting like those veggie patties. Still, I hated having to eat the real whopper because it made the real whopper taste way more amazing than it usually does LOL (which is not amazing, just ok). I'll probably get another real beef whopper tomorrow.

The way I see it it's something that meat lovers could respect you for eating a lot more compared to the stuff that doesn't even look like a burger. If I didn't have a regular whopper alongside with it I would have said it was pretty enjoyable for a plant burger. It costs 2 dollars more than the regular whopper, so don't expect anyone that's real cheap with their money or the hoodrats to bother with it anytime soon.

True. I haven't eaten too much BBQ lately any way. Particularly Korean BBQ where if you don't watch your food, they'll let it sit there until it's charred AF


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Gtown Driver said:


> He took your picture without you knowing? He must have caught you from the back LOL. That jacket is sick, he knows when the girls swagging too.


different guy.
but the guy that took a picture of the jacket was standing on the street taking pictures (didn't realize he made me be included too)


Gtown Driver said:


> How do you go to McDonalds everyday and walk and hip hop like you do?


i don't go every day.

i go a lot more then i should, which is 0, given my test results. i got a health exam and it was 98 (down from 99) out of 100.

but my level of bad cholesterol was high and i'm on my way to being diabetic :/

skinny fat.



Gtown Driver said:


> True. I haven't eaten too much BBQ lately any way. Particularly Korean BBQ where if you don't watch your food, they'll let it sit there until it's charred AF


 korean bbq and soju is where it's at.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> different guy.
> but the guy that took a picture of the jacket was standing on the street taking pictures (didn't realize he made me be included too)
> 
> i don't go every day.
> ...


Tru tru. These days I figure if you're breathing that's good enough. I've had someone in my family I met for the first time that looked perfectly healthy and then 2 months later I hear they were in the hospital and gone. Sometimes it's just about knowing you still out there.

Korean BBQ is so good. I'll have to try more soju. I would always get the ladies drink stuff like the raspberry wine (it has a funky Korean name). I usually get Sake when I'm at the sushi spots though. Hot sake is the best.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Just cuz we're all attracted to each other doesn't mean everything's going to work. So we set up the standard test drive. ..Three times around the block leave your license as a deposit LOL


That's not the kind of deposit that most guys leave.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Gtown Driver said:


> Hot sake is the best.


Saki bomb



Christinebitg said:


> That's not the kind of deposit that most guys leave.


?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> View attachment 358439


Isn't that a menu item ingredient at Taco Bell?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> That's not the kind of deposit that most guys leave.


TOUCHE!


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Saki bomb


Sounds like fun. Looked it up on YouTube and looks like you use chopsticks to stand it on. Thats cool


----------



## SoontobeformerUberSlave (Aug 8, 2019)

Go to a coffee shop or a bar for a drink/cup of coffee.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

SoontobeformerUberSlave said:


> Go to a coffee shop or a bar for a drink/cup of coffee.


Meet at a hotel lobby, pretend to be a guest and enjoy pilfered "complementary" coffee on the hotels dime.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Gtown Driver said:


> Dunno man, there's going to be at least one bad joint you take out and if you mention KFC it's already done. Popeyes might keep you in there though.
> 
> Some girls are definitely the "Olive Garden is the minimum" type of girls


When I was a student, we did dine multiple times in KFC. This was all my ex could afford due to the financial condition of his family. There used to be about $3 USD meals in those days before 1pm (the conversion rate is still the same) Sometimes I paid for his food and movie tickets too. Often I got yelled by my mum for that using her $ to feed him.

I would say if you are talking about kids dating, then fast foods are probably the most budget-family option. However, we are all grown-up adults now...Let's do not take away the dating spots away from kids ...

My opinion is that Olive Garden is not an upscale restaurant at all.... May be it is just me...If you asked me, I prefer Cheesecake Factory more.



sellkatsell44 said:


> why can't a girl go to costco for pizza and a three star Michelin restaurant for a meal?
> 
> former for the cheesy and latter for the desserts.


I actually carve on instant noodles to get my car paid off in a year. Pizza was a luxury to me....

I have never been to any Michelin restaurants regardless of their stars ....Both my cars use Michelin tyres though. Does that count? ?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> When I was a student, we did dine multiple times in KFC. This was all my ex could afford due to the financial condition of his family. There used to be about $3 USD meals in those days before 1pm (the conversion rate is still the same) Sometimes I paid for his food and movie tickets too. Often I got yelled by my mum for that using her $ to feed him.
> 
> I would say if you are talking about kids dating, then fast foods are probably the most budget-family option. However, we are all grown-up adults now...Let's do not take away the dating spots away from kids ...
> 
> ...


You're a real baller. My car has Walmart special tires on them. They're special if they last more than 2 months LOL!


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> My opinion is that Olive Garden is not an upscale restaurant at all.... May be it is just me...If you asked me, I prefer Cheesecake Factory more.


Hey, it's not just your opinion or just you. It's a fact.

That's why I said Olive Garden is the "minimum" because realistically with the right type of woman the point is to suggest something better than Olive Garden. If you suggest Olive Garden you'll get the "well...that's not bad, but I was hoping for something better" deal. Olive Garden should be last resort if you don't feel like spending much, but still want something that has a decent atmosphere. As a man, you already have to know to shoot above Olive Garden with certain women.

Cheesecake Factory is a bit more expensive, but obviously worth it for a date and clearly better atmosphere and food wise than Olive Garden. Olive Garden is basically what you do when you want to take the girl to a fake nice spot and protect your wallet. LOL


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> I have never been to any Michelin restaurants regardless of their stars ....Both my cars use Michelin tyres though. Does that count? ?


You should go experience at least once  whether with friends or a loved one.


----------

